# Hello



## WW69 (Oct 3, 2014)

Hi All,

Hopefully looking to buy a MK 2 soon and was wondering if anyone could point me in the right direction of things to look out for when buying?

I have a budget of approx 10.5K (as soon as I sell my current car) so probably looking at a 2007 car (2.0L)?

One thing i've quickly noticed is anything with lower mileage (around 40k) get's snapped up quickly! I missed one in a local garage yesterday and the guy would have done a straight swap for my current car but he'd already told a chap coming down from Kent (I'm in South Wales) that he would hold it for him to view, it sold. I've been depressed all day lol Would have saved me the ball-ache of selling my current car etc


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Welcome to the TTF.
Some things to look out for, Saggy leather, failing windows regulators, knocking steering rack,poor connections to rear lights.
Hoggy.


----------



## WW69 (Oct 3, 2014)

I'm thinking of maybe looking for the 3.2 V6 as the car will probably only do a couple of thousand miles per year. Any thoughts on the 2.0 v 3.2? Also what's the auto gearbox like, I've never really been keen on automatics.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, If you wish to increase performance go with a 2 litre otherwise V6 would be my preference, no boost leaks, cambelt or turbo to go wrong. Later DSG gearboxes are more reliable I believe, but that could be the weak link.
Hoggy.


----------



## WW69 (Oct 3, 2014)

Thanks Hoggy,

I wouldn't really be interested in modding tbh and looking to keep the car for some time so maybe a manual V6 would be a good choice?


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

WW69 said:


> Thanks Hoggy,
> 
> I wouldn't really be interested in modding tbh and looking to keep the car for some time so maybe a manual V6 would be a good choice?


Hi, Perfect choice, especially if it's *Red.*  
Hoggy.


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Difficult to gain high power increases on the V6 without turboing it.
Some decent body panel changes available and finishing touches.
V6 for me, but then ive already got one.
Steve


----------



## WW69 (Oct 3, 2014)

Just need to find a decent one now and sell my current car. Was hoping to just part-ex but I'll probably get ripped off on price they offer me.


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Hai and Welcome!

J
xx


----------



## WW69 (Oct 3, 2014)

Is there any particular milestones regarding mileage where there will be a major service or similar required as a few vehicles I've been looking at on the web are around the 45-55,000 mile range?


----------



## Davegt (May 22, 2014)

Manual V6 is a great choice, they work together really well, FSH is a must and the Haldex oil and filter need to have been changed around the 50k mark.

Oh and mines for sale btw...... :lol:


----------



## WW69 (Oct 3, 2014)

Davegt said:


> Manual V6 is a great choice, they work together really well, FSH is a must and the Haldex oil and filter need to have been changed around the 50k mark.
> 
> Oh and mines for sale btw...... :lol:


not able to access sales forum yet :-(


----------



## Davegt (May 22, 2014)

WW69 said:


> Davegt said:
> 
> 
> > Manual V6 is a great choice, they work together really well, FSH is a must and the Haldex oil and filter need to have been changed around the 50k mark.
> ...


If you want details just drop me an e-mail


----------



## WW69 (Oct 3, 2014)

email sent buddy


----------



## Davegt (May 22, 2014)

WW69 said:


> email sent buddy


Replied, and original post edited to avoid being spammed


----------



## WW69 (Oct 3, 2014)

Oh well, still trying to sell my current car (Nissan Juke dci) before I can get a TT. I seem to spend most of my time looking through autotrader and garage websites book-marking nice examples! [smiley=bigcry.gif]

Hope my Juke goes soon!!!!


----------



## Davegt (May 22, 2014)

It'll sell, it's just a waiting game!


----------



## WW69 (Oct 3, 2014)

I bet yours will sell quicker than mine! lol


----------



## Davegt (May 22, 2014)

lol, I've had a bit of interest and a couple of low offers which I've turned down, it hasn't been out the garage for about a week, don't want to get it dirty again!


----------



## WW69 (Oct 3, 2014)

Everybody wants things for nothing lol


----------



## Davegt (May 22, 2014)

WW69 said:


> Everybody wants things for nothing lol


Can't blame them for trying, no doubt I'll make a few cheeky offers on my next one once the house is sorted


----------



## WW69 (Oct 3, 2014)

Me too lol


----------



## WW69 (Oct 3, 2014)

Just done a deal on a V6 and paid a deposit. A 56 plate with 19300 miles!! Done a hpi and all good, 2 owners from new with the last person owning it since 2007. Looks lovely (silver with red leather) VERY excited now!!!

Roll on Saturday!!!!!


----------



## Davegt (May 22, 2014)




----------

